# Boat cover for a 15' Gheenoe?



## lampern (Nov 21, 2014)

Is there any place to get a boat cover for my 15 foot Gheenoe?

Internet? Store?

Thanks


----------



## elfiii (Nov 24, 2014)

Try here:

http://www.danuu.com/

http://www.kayakcoversofcharleston.com/oursizesprices.html

http://www.paddling.net/buyersguide/accessories/showCategory.html?cat=11


----------



## lampern (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you


----------

